# Recipes to fill your dog's kong with!



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I created some delicious homemade recipes to stuff your dog's kong with! All tried and approved by Hunter, of course. 

_ *** Link Removed by ADMIN *** _


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Bookmarked! thank you!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Neko said:


> Bookmarked! thank you!


My pleasure! I love coming up with homemade treats and snacks like this, it's a lot of fun. Hunter loves it, of course. Haha!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I love your blog! It's very informative  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

gsdlover91 said:


> I love your blog! It's very informative
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you very much, I greatly appreciate it! A lot of my time goes into it. Haha!


----------



## leshiahatch (Jan 7, 2013)

Would these recipes be ok for a 14 week old puppy or do you think it will cause belly issues. Also how long would it last in the refrigerator or freezer because I can't see fitting it all in at once.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

leshiahatch said:


> Would these recipes be ok for a 14 week old puppy or do you think it will cause belly issues. Also how long would it last in the refrigerator or freezer because I can't see fitting it all in at once.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd probably do a smaller kong for a young pup. The yoghurt, pumpkin and sweet potato should be fine for a pup!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Neko said:


> Bookmarked! thank you!


DITTO  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark and Zefra also approve all of their Auntie Angel's recipes and treats!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> Thank you very much, I greatly appreciate it! A lot of my time goes into it. Haha!


I can tell! Well, it is very helpful, and I enjoy reading it. I cant wait to try some of those kong recipes out on Berlin!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, guys!


----------

